# Door Glass



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

This is my first experience with the new all glass doors, and I gotta say it's a bad experience.

Got suckered into working on a JD 5425. Full fluid/filter service, Door replacement, and AC repair.

I have no idea how the door shattered, but the replacement isn't going well.

Grab rail on the inside won't properly fit the holes in the new glass. About 1/4" too short to fit the hole that secures the bottom of the grab rail. It will fit if the hinge bolts that secure the glass to the hinge are left a bit loose, and the bottom of the rail is FORCED into the hole. I cringe at the amount of stress this is placing on the glass when everything is re-tightened. The isolation washers (rubber) are also being distorted by the ill fit. I see this as a future shattered door waiting to happen.

All genuine John Deere parts. Grab rail isn't bent or tweaked.

Only alternative, as I see it, is to cut the grab rail in half, locate it properly in the holes, then insert a turned piece of roundstock into the cut ends, then weld it up to fit.

Overall, I've found the tractor to be a bit of a disappointment. I was shocked to find that the hydraulic filter housing was made of plastic. Scared the daylights out of me to put a wrench on it to loosen the cover. Whole thing flexed. Mostly plastic cab, and fenders. And just about everything made somewhere other than here.

To be fair, I'm judging the thing against my stuff. Allis 190XT (2 of 'em), Oliver 1850, and a Case 1370. This experience has made me even more resolute at keeping the old iron in the field at all costs.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

I think I would be contacting JD dealer because mounting parts & grab rail should fit door with no alterations required. What is the door part number?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I recently had to replace the door on 6420, and everything fit up perfectly. How can you be certain the door handle isn't tweaked with all the curves it has? It's likely they were moving with the door open and caught the corner of the door on something to shatter it, which puts a lot of direct stress on that handle.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I recently had to replace the door on 6420, and everything fit up perfectly. How can you be certain the door handle isn't tweaked with all the curves it has? It's likely they were moving with the door open and caught the corner of the door on something to shatter it, which puts a lot of direct stress on that handle.


R198624

It's the proper part number.

Hell, the holes don't even line up with no sealing washers installed.

Plan is to see if they have a grab rail on the shelf, and compare mine with a new one. It's the only way to cover all bases.

This is a very early production tractor. Low serial number 143xxx. Wouldn't be surprised if there have been changes since it was built in 2005 (either door specs, or grab rail specs).

This is a problem with global sourcing. Boeing has run into the same thing. Widely produced parts coming together to make the final assembly. Not like it ought to be...&#8230;.like it was. When there was a problem, a manager dooood would hop on his bicycle, pedal to the head of the line, and tell folks that stuff didn't fit further down the line. Problems were solved under the same roof.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I recently had to replace the door on 6420, and everything fit up perfectly. How can you be certain the door handle isn't tweaked with all the curves it has? It's likely they were moving with the door open and caught the corner of the door on something to shatter it, which puts a lot of direct stress on that handle.


Yeah, you're right. It seems to be good. It should be noted.....the lower hinge is bad, and I replaced it. Very loose. Might have been normal wear, or from an open door hitting something, or the door left open because the AC doesn't work.

I have no real history on the tractor. It belongs to her boss, and I got coerced into working on it.

It's been run by a lot of folks. He generally lets people work off debt by mowing, etc...&#8230;&#8230;.

I did notice, when removing the left side fender console thingy,, that some fuses have been bypassed WITH FENCE CLIPS  Just shoved in there where the bayonet fuses should be.

Shame, it's a low hour machine (600hrs). Hate to see anything run down thru stupid behavior.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

A truck sideswiped me in a hit and run shattering both driver side mirrors sending shrapnel in my chest. I opted to forgo insurance and do it myself, much cheaper. When I went to put an OEM replacement from Chevy, the mirror didn't fit flush and I thought 'damn outsourcing'. I took it back and said it didn't fit, got another one. It didn't fit either. Sheepishly I realized the stamped pocket was slightly warped from the impact.

Not saying it's your case but OEM will fit 99.9% of the time. Now if it was like safelite or another off brand glass, I can see the possibility.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

One thing I have found with very early or very late serial numbers of both tractors and equipment is use of the previous generation or next generation of some parts. For example, the Bezel on my 5075M tractor is from the next generation of Int Tier 4s. Took forever to figure out what was happening. JD kept telling me it was the right bezel for my serial number and I said it did not look correct. Had that happen on my NH baler.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a drum mower and a rock smacked my rt. door. Shattered. Branson warehouse in Plainview, Tx. had me a replacement VIA UPS in less than a week. Sweetie and I installed it. Perfect fit. Then a few years later it got the right rear window. Same quick replacement.

So I got smart and built a frame and a sheetmetal shield that protrudes well out front of where the outer drum could toss a rock at me, light but rigid enough to resist tall stalks as you are cutting....like the pipe frame around the cutter. I like it to the point that I bought an open station Ford to do the cutting and the Branson stays connected to the baler.......since both are a PIA to hookup for a guy working alone and you have to keep going back and forth between functions.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

SPECIFICATIONS SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE

I thought I was seeing things, but was sure I wasn't plumb crazy. The doggone rail didn't fit right, and I knew it HAD to be wrong.

AND IT WAS.

Took the old one in, and compared them. Not a huge difference, but an important difference.

Different bends in new part number, and about 2-4 inches more tubing overall (including all bends). My old one wasn't tweaked...&#8230;.they changed the design somewhere between 2005, and today.

The difference is subtle.









Slight change in the angles at the hinge end.









The big, and most important difference, is where the lower part of the grab rail attaches to the door. The new part number is longer, AND FITS THE NEW PART NUMBER DOOR WHICH HAS CHANGED SINCE THE TRACTOR WAS BUILT.









Dealership guarantees the other dimensions haven't changed. (Yeah right......we'll see when I get around to hanging the door on the cab)


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

There should have been a serial number break which the dealers partsguy should have access to.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> There should have been a serial number break which the dealers partsguy should have access to.


No serial number break listed for different part numbers on JDparts.com parts catalog for 5425 LH door handrail.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

Tx Jim said:


> No serial number break listed for different part numbers on JDparts.com parts catalog for 5425 LH door handrail.


The parts guy at the dealer showed another alternate part # for the grab handle, but said it wasn't available. It might have been the part number that corresponded with the old handle on the one I'm working on.

It might be like Ford. You can play Hell getting parts for trucks that were built at the beginning/end of a model year.

The 5425 I'm working on has a serial number 143xxx, which is early on in production. Was the first model year according to what I've looked up.

Ya know.....  I'm fond of running down these new tractors, but I'd sure not turn it away if someone left it at the gate. It is vastly superior to my Oliver, Allis, and Case, when it comes to actually working with it. A very nimble tractor. FAst response, easy forward/reverse, fast hydraulics. I guess I'm just jealous.

But the old 1850, and the 190XT's are like old friends. I'm used to them, and feel comfortable on them. And, I love the purr of that Case 1370 when it pulls. Gawd that's some nice smooth power.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

Should get to hanging the door tomorrow.

We had a few days of heavy rain here, and I took the tractor back to the doods place where it could be parked in his shed. I don't have a covered "shop", and couldn't have it here sitting in the rain with no door.

K'kins will drop me off on the way to work tomorrow so's I can get it back over here.

One of the things I don't like about working on other peoples stuff. You have to treat it with kid gloves. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I had a New Holland TM series tractor, it was a bugger to look up parts on those things. Parts break down was confusing, lots of different options, plus a couple serial number breaks. Difficulty getting the right part is one reason I sold it.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

Here's one that'll kill ya...&#8230;&#8230;. 

I go over to pick up some parts for the thing a couple of days back. It's been a nightmare. The guy lost the entire door handle/lock assembly, so it has to be pieced together a la carte. So, ya got all these small parts. Can't get a complete door handle.

So...&#8230;&#8230;.I get what has been left out on the first order. Can't put it together without this stuff. Parts guys forgot a lotta stuff.

Head back home, and stop for lunch at McDonalds.

K'kins is the love of my life, and I do anything for her. (By God you better, or you'll be sleeping on the couch with the dog  )

Anyways......she's always giving me grief about the condition of my pickup. I tend to build up a lot of trash on the passenger side floorboards. Mostly fast food wrappers, and junk mail.

So...&#8230;..I'm finishing the last bite of my burger, fire up a cancer stick, and look at the traffic going by on the highway. LIttle relaxation before I hit the blacktop again.

It occurs to me that I ought to do something nice for K'kins. I'm gonna clean out the floor on the pickup, and dump it in the McDonalds trash can.

Here's where it all goes South...&#8230;&#8230;...Deere gives ya these fancy little designer paper bags for small parts. Makes a guy feel like he just made a schmaltzy purchase on Rodeo Drive. They're mostly white with a small logo.

You gotta know where this is goin' 

Those doggone bags look just like a fast food bag when you're just grabbin' stuff off the floor.

I THREW ABOUT 125 BUCKS WORTH OF PARTS IN THE GARBAGE.

Didn't discover it till the next day.

The guy already payed for the parts I threw out. The replacement parts are on my dime. :angry:

LIke that guy said...&#8230;..stupid is as stupid does...&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

Finally, between doing other things, got the door in. It fit well, all things considered. Slight difference in the way the latch engages the striker. This is due to the design change. Works fine though. I still have faith in genuine dealer parts when push comes to shove. Aftermarket can be a real crap shoot.







For anybody that needs a blow-by-blow how to, I'll probably get around to doing a page on my site. It's way too many pictures for here.

Moved on to the AC this afternoon. Clutch wouldn't engage, and he'd hotwired it. COMPLETELY BYPASSED THE HI/LO SWITCH WHILE AT IT  Never bypass that switch, it can save your system when something goes wrong.

Worked from the clutch back towards the cab...&#8230;...found rodent damage on the control wire. They completely severed it. Fixed it, and still no clutch action :huh: No voltage to the wire from the cab forward.

Started in from the other side. Fuse, HVAC relay, and on to the control panel (blower switch, and on/off switch). On this particular tractor, the power runs to the blower switch in the "low" position, then runs to the on/off switch, and then back to other switches in the roof of the tractor. Luckily the culprit was the on/off switch. I had no desire to start taking the access panel off the top of the roof. Job made easy because the local JD dealer was kind enough to run me off a copy of the AC wiring schematic.

















Order the switch in the morning, and park this thing on the other side of the yard. I can finally get to the rebuild on the Oliver PTO.


----------

